
You’re hired, but first, some rules - liareye
https://medium.com/swlh/you-re-hired-but-first-some-rules-6fdf94e64098#.xk7vstfef
======
greenyoda
_" We curse in the office, we play loud music and sometimes we drink whiskey
before 5PM. We don’t expect everyone to do this, but it is something that
won’t change."_

And yet...

 _" Respect the space. You don’t have to wear a suit or a dress everyday, but
we expect you to dress professionally. Keep t-shirts, sandals, polar fleeces
and hats to a minimum. If you wear sweatpants to work, you are going home."_

So the office has the ambience of a frat house, but employees have to dress
professionally? That's certainly an interesting combination of rules.

And strangely, on their "About Us" page, where they present their company to
the world and to potential employees, one of the founders is wearing jeans and
a t-shirt:

[https://www.fohrcard.com/about](https://www.fohrcard.com/about)

~~~
CarolineW
Reading the document as a whole it becomes clear that you're not going to get
rules that are hard, fast, and legalistic. They are trying to set a tone, a
balance between the different forces that pull on a company and culture. If
you're expected, or needing, black and white rules, this isn't the place for
you.

For some programmers, accustomed to a world of clearly defined languages and
semantics[0], this can be hard.

[0] Although some programming languages and environments are surprisingly
poorly specified.

